# 2015 Mahindra 5010 heater vents



## dougsprecher (2 mo ago)

I just picked up a 2015 Mahindra 5010 and it did not come with an owners manual. The cab has a set of heater/AC vents above the front windshield and another set above the back window. When I turn the fans on I am only getting air out of the front vents. Before I open up the headliner, is air supposed to come out of all of the vents? Also looking for a owners and/or service manual for my tractor too.


----------



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

Doug:
My 5010 is older than yours, but I have both owner's and service manuals. Neither provides detailed information on the operation. From memory, forced air only comes from two adjustable ports into the cab. Some air is provided to fixed ports for windshield defrosting. The other ports are intake ports to allow circulation and filtering inside the cabin. The ports provide both heat and A/C, if equipped.

Attached are some photos from my owner's manual.


----------



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

I looked at mine, today. All four front vents provide forced air for heat or A/C. On mine there's two extensions that blow the air at the rear of the cab. The other two can be directed at the windshield or to the rear. The four vents at the rear of the cab are intakes for recirculation.


----------

